# The New Me



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 23, 2007)

Because I am Sick Of these...





Today while at the Dr's. having a little procedure done , I asked about this...




So tomorrow starts another attempt at getting that monkey off my back. When the Doc asked where I had heard of this, I told him Oh I personally know the mad scientist that invented it , and if his wines are good, his meds must be O.K. too



I got a funny look, and didn't try to explain. Others on here that are considering quiting,and you should be, Ill tell you up front this isn't cheap. My work insurance wouldn't cover it, and luckily I had recently signed up for a free Rx program called Together Rx.I had my doubts, but it knocked the price from 134.78 to 92.76. So tomorrow, starts the new me hopefully, and if my post get weirder than usual, well, try to understand.


----------



## kutya (Aug 23, 2007)

JW... good luck, my thought will be with you. I kicked that habit about 12 years ago, and will never go back. The journey is very difficult, and to this day I find there are occasions where I think in my head "I wish I had a cig right now"..... You are one step ahead of me with this medicine. I went the ole cold turkey method.... Again, good luck...


----------



## BrianD (Aug 23, 2007)

I've seen Chantix really help the quiting process. 

My wife and I were very lucky. We both smoked until 1988. At that point, my office was going smoke-free and I quit for that reason, marking about 100 efforts to quit. My wife joined me. A few days later, we learned that she was pregnant with our first child. Best. Incentive. Ever.



Brian


----------



## Joanie (Aug 23, 2007)

JWM!!!! You go!!!! We're here to support you all the way! 

I practiced smoking for 20 years and quit. It was the best thing I ever did! I was fortunate in that it wasn't all that hard for me. I'd been working up to quitting and a bleeding ulcer put me in to the hospital for 5 days. It was day three when I realized I hadn't had a cigarette! I didn't miss it and figured since smoking makes ulcers worse, why not quit now? I don't recommend going the route I did however.

I'm so glad I don't smoke. Everything smells better! The really big factor is the cost. I'm waaay to cheap to smoke now! I figure smoking's like rolling up dollar bills and lighting them up!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 23, 2007)

BrianD said:


> I've seen Chantix really help the quiting process.
> 
> My wife and I were very lucky. We both smoked until 1988. At that point, my office was going smoke-free and I quit for that reason, marking about 100 efforts to quit. My wife joined me. A few days later, we learned that she was pregnant with our first child. Best. Incentive. Ever.
> 
> ...




There you go JW. To help quit besides the medecine - get pregnant!






Seriously, good luck to you and everyone else who decides to quit smoking! I have never smoked and being around smokers gives me breathing problems. You never know how bad it affects people around you until you have quit for a while and see the difference yourself in how things smell and taste.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 23, 2007)

JW: My wife and I quit smoking using Chantix about 10 months ago. Ours cost $96 per prescription, my wife used it for 1 month and I used it for 3 months. You can use it for up to 6 months, but we figured it was a helping hand to quit smoking, and should become a crutch to start back up with. 

I was an avid smoker. People even told me (many people) if I ever quit, they can quit. My Doctor told me to start the pill, and I can smoke for up to 8 days while on the pill. After 4 days, I would lite up a smoke and immediately get jittery and think about all the more important things I had to do rather than stand there and smoke, so I would take 3 or 4 puffs off a cigarette and put it out.

Chantix is the most awesome tool to quit smoking that I had ever seen. It not only cuts off the sensory to the brain that wants nicotine, it cuts off the whole idea of smoking, like those "habit times", after dinner, while driving etc....., I didn't even think about those times. 

However be forwarned, the urge to have a puff never leaves, but when I get the urge now, it last for about 3 seconds and it's gone. You have to tell yourself when you want a cigarette "TUFF!!! I QUIT!!!

Also be forwarned, Of the 15 or so people that I know was taking Chantix Including my wife and I, we have all gained some serious weight! Not the usual 3-5 pounds from snaking, 30 - 40 pounds (each one of us). None of us was expecting this so we wern't watching our diet but apparently Chantix somehow makes you gain a couple of extra pounds, perhaps Masta could comment on that when her returns from Va., next week.

Good luck, and we are here for you.......... just scream for help if you need it. 

WALDO..........

YOU NEED THIS TOO!!!!!
</font></font></font>
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2007)

I just tried it and it didnt help me but I know a lot of people it did help. Im gonna start back on the Nicotrol inhaler Monday and I just started the Welbutrin Last night. This combo worked for me last time before my father-in law died and things got really stressful because he had no insurance and was the bread winner of her household. My wife and I payed for the burial and moved out of our house and put it up for sale and moved in with her mother to help with the bills and thats when everything went to #$^%&amp;!!!!!!!!! Luckily our house didnt sell as we moved back into our house in 3 weeks and we havent spoken to her since and that was about 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 23, 2007)

JW..I've always heard that great minds think alike.............. 


AND Jobe!!!!




Go Ahead






Scroll On Down



































*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 23, 2007)

Waldo great for you! Does this mean I am going to develop an Ark accent and start playing the flute?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 23, 2007)

ROFLMAO.....Absolutely buddy !!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## PeterZ (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about this, too. The first person I know who tried it got nose bleeds when he ramped up to full dose, and stopped. Two others since are doing well.

I quit once with a company sponsored 10 week program in the 90's. There were a bunch of us who quit. I lasted 4 years before starting to smoke overseas (egged on by my Latin America associates while consuming adult beverages). I lasted another 2 years before I went back to regular smoking. 

I think I started back in the US because I really didn't like my job, and was very unhappy. Now might be the perfect time to try again, as I love my current job and am very happy.

*Edited by: PeterZ *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats it, its a forum smoke out!




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 23, 2007)

I applaud all three of you.











Quiting is a very hard thing to do, but I suspect with the help and support of your friends and the love and devotion that you all have from family, your all on the right road to quiting for good.

Pete, you should join these three, don't go it alone if you don't have to.


----------



## scotty (Aug 23, 2007)

Waldo said:


> ROFLMAO.....Absolutely buddy !!!!




Waldo great for you! Does this mean I am going to develop an Ark accent and start playing the flute?













Good luch toALL you fine folks.








Y'alll or whatever is apropriate



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 23, 2007)

PeterZ said:


> I think I started back in the US because I really didn't like my job, and was very unhappy. Now might be the perfect time to try again, as I love my current job and am very happy.






As a smoker I cant help but relate to the excuses, Ive used them all to justify the addiction, fact is there will always be a million reasons to keep smoking, but only one good one to quit Peter, and that is for yourself. Hope all those that are trying make it, its the best thing we can do for ourselves.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 23, 2007)

hi all



when I quit over 15 years ago the one thing i did *NOT *say was
"i'll never have another cigarette - i'm done". I've seen too
many people say that and then there mind kicks in and says "wanna
bet". Just take it one day at a time and you will be fine.
I sure wish you the best of luck and believe me food and WINE taste
much better without competing with nicotine. we are all here for
you - if you need some support PM me and if you need yelled at PM me
and if you just need to get some stuff off your chest PM me. Good
luck.

rrawhide


----------



## swillologist (Aug 24, 2007)

There are a couple of more pretty good reasons to quitesmoke JW, kids and grand kids. It's good for them to have a place to live and visit that the air is not full of smoke. My D-I-L is real particular about that. The grand kids probably wouldn't come here to see usif we smoked. 


Here are my two reasons for not smoking.












Oh yeah, I quite in 1974. Good luck!I'm pulling for ya.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## kutya (Aug 24, 2007)

good luck to all of you....


----------



## Waldo (Aug 24, 2007)

Wade....how long did you take the Chantex? 


Swill..Awesome looking grandkids there podner


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2007)

3 1/2 weeks before I gave up on it! It just did nothing for me. I guess I need more help than what it had to offer.


----------



## swillologist (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks waldo!They're our world right now.


----------



## masta (Aug 25, 2007)

Glad to see so many folks wanting to quit and Chantix is another tool to help and I don't know anything about the weight gain when using it. 


Virginia seemed to be way behind on the no smoking in public places from what we saw.



*Edited by: masta *


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 25, 2007)

*To all of you who are trying to quit! Hope Chantix works well for you then no one at WineStock will be outside polluting the air while the rest of us are having fun inside and you are missing a moment!!!*

*Ramona



**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Joanie (Aug 25, 2007)

Wait a second, Ramona!!! What's with the "*trying* to quit"? They're not trying to quit. They* are* quitting!! For good! 






*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 25, 2007)

End of Day One, sky cleared up, no rain , cool 72*...must be the Chantix. Working nights, so my days are a little different than most, but I will say I had some pretty livid dreams today, so think I will pop another one, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2007)

So far all right for me, Day 2 with no butts but my wife is not doing so good with out as shes on every ones case. She is not a happy camper and we just give her support and run away!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 29, 2007)

Hang in there Wade. You can do it! and pretty soon she will be able to say....

from the sticks!





http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb097_ZN&amp;utm_id=7925 *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## scotty (Aug 29, 2007)

good luck gang.


too much food is my curse.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2007)

Okay, hows everyone doing with this? I haven't had 1 since Sunday night and still want one but the Welbutrin and Nicotrol inhaler are working again so far with holding me off and getting a little easier.


----------



## Harry (Aug 31, 2007)

Good luck to all you smoke quitters , i am proud of you and so will your friends and parents and kids &lt; I had to quit in 1995 when i had a tripple bypass, then i started to sneek one every once in a while , Then i started getting Stents put in and now i have 6 stents The Dr. told that nicatean would collapse the stents and it would all be over. Thats when i desided to not smoke annnnnnnnny mo. I grant you it was the hardest thing i had ever done &amp; am damn sure glad i did , So hang in there folks you will make it 


Smoke free Harry


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that Harry!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, by the way, watch your weight everyone as nicotine is a stimulant not to mention it helps curb the time instead of eating so beware that the scales might start tipping in the wrong direction!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 3, 2007)

A week and a day with no butts and its still tough but its going. Ill be on the Nicotrol &amp; Welbutrin for at lest another month just to help ease me down. Ive been keeping busy to occupy myself by working on my wine cellar. Just keep busy everyone and it is easier not to smoke or eat in replacement of smoking as last time I gained quite a few lbs. and that also gave me an excuse to start up again as I worked really hard to get down from 215 to 170 and dont want to have to do that again. Good luck everyone and stick with it. Its not easy and Im sure some of yous have been smoking for more years than me but I do have 28 years of smoking behind my belt. Yes thats right, do the math, Im 37 and that means I started when I was 9! I was the youngest in my crowd and thats not the only stupid thing I did as a kid!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotty (Sep 4, 2007)

Hang in there gang


----------



## pkcook (Sep 4, 2007)

Another great reason to participate in this forum!These things are always easier when you have a support group and this is certainly that!


Good luck to all of you that are trying to kick this. I have never smoked, but I've had to deal with weight issues and having someone to encourage you helps.


HANG IN THERE EVERYONE!


----------



## SB Ranch (Sep 4, 2007)

I have never taken up the practice of smoking but obviously I have known many who have. Most folks I know that have given up smoking completely have done so for their family (children) my parents did the same. Over the years I have seen many try and struggle. I never understood why they could not give it up, that nasty habit. But over the years I begun to understand habits and the pain involved to stop. I will never truly understand addictions like smoking, drinking, drugs, and the type that are apparently deleterious to ones health. But I do understand eating disorders, which I share. 


My addiction / disorder has helped me cope with the addictions of others. 


My point is, many folks say "just do it". It's not that easy and hurray for those with the power to do so.


The key is self control, everything in moderation and people supporting you. 


Good luck to you all and keep trying. I've gained 30 lbs in 7 years but I'm holding... Keeping my face out of the frig helps... go figure.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 13, 2007)

So far so good. At the point now when I smell the cigs I wonder how I could do that to myself, really smells aweful...but I know it would be really easy to slip right back on em, so....one day at a time.



Hope everyone else is having some success, just don't give up trying!


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 14, 2007)

Good for you JW, and everyone who is doing this.





It takes a lot of discipline at this point but now it should start getting easier. 

I'm really proud of all of you.

*Hows Waldo doing???????</font>*</font>



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2007)

None since 8-26, but sadly I still want one.


----------



## Harry (Sep 14, 2007)

Hang in there Wade you can make it. 
Good luck
Harry


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2007)

I will and thanks for the support.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 14, 2007)

It is a strong urge isnt it Wade. When it really hits me , I smell someone that just had one, think of the cough (that is getting better), think of how bad the room I smoked in at home smelled after a few days without one...in short, I rethink all the reasons I want to quit, it helps get over the urge. At the end of each day, I look back and I am glad I didnt light one up.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 15, 2007)

I just think of the money I save and the 2 little ones running around my house and hopefully seeing them grow up and get married and see their children. That will be good enough for me.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 24, 2007)

Has anyone noticed the change in taste? I see Wade is now into the reds. I remember at the first of this year, when I first saw I liked wine, I was at the three month mark of another attempt to stop smoking, anyone else seeing there taste change as they get off the tobacco? This is what we've been missing!




Hang in there!Whatever you do , don't let temporary failures convince you that you have failed! Don't quit trying to quit!


----------



## masta (Sep 24, 2007)

Amen to that....Good luck and congrats on your success!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2007)

So thats why Im liking reds and eating turnips now!


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 24, 2007)

wade said:


> So thats why Im liking reds and eating turnips now!



TURNIPS???????

Nope..... nothing to do with not smoking...... Must be some other weird psychological issue........





Weight Gain!..... Has been a huge problem for m wife and I. We have both beefed up about 30 pounds a piece. I'm told (don't know if true or not) that nicotine speeds the heart up, in turn raising the metabolism, burning fat, Kinda naturally. Once you stop smoking, the heart beats slower so the body stores more..........?? I don't know....... I'll use anything for an excuse. Funny thing is, we work out. We have a tread mill in the living room now, we ride bikes, we walk and we watch what we eat for the most part. It doesn't work!

Last week I watched my wife get on the treadmill (while I sat on the couch and did nothing) and run (very hard) for 4 miles! 4 MILES!!!!!!!!! She weight herself......... she gained. Then we went for a mile long bike ride around the hood. Now there are steep hills........... OK when your 30 pounds over weight, their friggen steep! Throughout our neighbor hood, so it wasn't an easy ride. Then she cam back in and ran for a while more on the treadmill, running 4 to 6 miles an hour..... Not an easy speed (remember... 30 pounds over weight)........ She gained 2 pounds after all that...... she went in and took a shower and we went out to lunch........

Anyways........ I'm very proud of you guys..... You're doing it! Good for you!


----------



## Dean (Sep 24, 2007)

Remember Jobe that muscle weighs about 3 times as much as fat! I'd say your wife is a "gainer" and that she need not be worried about weight if she is maintaining physical fitness. The fat will drop, but weight may not!

If she keeps it up, in about 4-6 weeks the results will be dramatically noticed...clothes will not fit, endurance will skyrocket, etc.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2007)

endurance will skyrocket! Now youll never keep up.



Nicotine is a stimulant and the last time I quit I gained quite a bit of weight. This time Im watching closely.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 18, 2007)

How is everybody doing out there with the attempt to quit smoking? We want you all around a good long time. Everybody report in and tell us how you are all doing- good or not so good. Remember each time you try to quit, you learn something that can be used next time!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2007)

John Johnson - Free and Healing for Eleven Months, Ten Days, 12 Hours and 24 Minutes, while extending my life expectancy 26 Days and 9 Hours, by avoiding the use of 7601 nicotine delivery devices that would have cost me $1,156.55.


----------



## scotty (Nov 18, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> John Johnson - Free and Healing for Eleven Months, Ten Days, 12 Hours and 24 Minutes, while extending my life expectancy 26 Days and 9 Hours, by avoiding the use of 7601 nicotine delivery devices that would have cost me $1,156.55.










Buy more wine kits with the $$$$$$


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

Not smoking over here. No Nicotrol needed anymore either. I have gained 8 lbs and am watching very carefully so I do not gain anymore, after the holidays Im going to try and start working out a little, no money or time to go to a gym but I must lose at least that 8 and anything else is a bonus.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have gained 32 pounds and with the holidays here.............. Ah who cares...............

Come next year (some time), I will try to lose it............. I probably won't though. But hey........ Fat is OK as long as Im still here.

The bad part is, according to my quit counter program I have added 26 days to my life.............. That means 26 more days of lying there in bed crapping my diapers in pain waiting to die.......................... sigh..............


----------



## Hoss (Nov 18, 2007)

sadly jobe, there is a lot of truth to that last statement. I put my grandmother in a nursing home 3 weeks ago and I still can't get used the sights I see when I go visit. Certainly doesn't make aging attractive.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 18, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> I have gained 32 pounds and with the holidays here.............. Ah who cares...............
> 
> Come next year (some time), I will try to lose it............. I probably won't though. But hey........ Fat is OK as long as Im still here.
> 
> The bad part is, according to my quit counter program I have added 26 days to my life.............. That means 26 more days of lying there in bed crapping my diapers in pain waiting to die.......................... sigh..............




Look at it as 40 more years of Quality living, not caughing and hacking and feeling bad. Not to mention not tasting or smelling. Then there is the better health for evryone around you not exposed to your smoke. I know you are a positive thinker- I've seen it in most all your posts and love it!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

I have not noticed a more distinct taste bud this time or last time. I also have a deviated septum so that may be the problem.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2007)

wade said:


> I have not noticed a more distinct taste bud this time



I haven't either Wade...........................

I'm just not in any big hurry to get away from the table to go have a cigarette any more.........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2007)

Getting bigger guys??? Just more of you to love.


I get bigger every year and find it harder to drop those pounds....After getting sick I was glad that I did have a few extra pounds...was nice when they were gone....but I am right back where I was before Cancer....feeling good is the best feeling.


----------

